# Puma saddle by buckingham



## superjunior (Jan 30, 2012)

Any one climbing in the puma saddle by buckingham? I'm about to pull the trigger on a new saddle and might be getting the puma. Just wondering if any one here is using one and if so what do they like about it. dislikes? How does it compare to others?

I've looked at the ergo, edge, sequoia, and a few others. I like how the puma has a lot of new features combined with some old school traits as well. Only problem is I'm looking at them on line, wish I could try them all on first...

This will probably be the last saddle I get, after 23 years of climbing this will only be my fourth saddle purchase. They do last a while

Puma


----------



## deevo (Jan 30, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Any one climbing in the puma saddle by buckingham? I'm about to pull the trigger on a new saddle and might be getting the puma. Just wondering if any one here is using one and if so what do they like about it. dislikes? How does it compare to others?
> 
> I've looked at the ergo, edge, sequoia, and a few others. I like how the puma has a lot of new features combined with some old school traits as well. Only problem is I'm looking at them on line, wish I could try them all on first...
> 
> ...



That one does look nice, never really looked at it that much. Don't know anyone who has one though. I am still eyeing up the Edge as my next saddle. I am going to hand off my Master Deluxe to one of my newer climbers in the spring.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 30, 2012)

deevo said:


> That one does look nice, never really looked at it that much. Don't know anyone who has one though. I am still eyeing up the Edge as my next saddle. I am going to hand off my Master Deluxe to one of my newer climbers in the spring.



yeah the edge sure looks comfy too but all those loops at the top of the back has me thinking they could get snagged a lot? I donno, sure wish I could compare them in person - I hate ordering something like this on line


----------



## tree md (Jan 30, 2012)

deevo said:


> That one does look nice, never really looked at it that much. Don't know anyone who has one though. I am still eyeing up the Edge as my next saddle. I am going to hand off my Master Deluxe to one of my newer climbers in the spring.



That's what I usually do as well. I've probably owned a dozen or so saddles over my career. Mostly the older plane jane tree saddles. When I get a young prospect I usually "sell" him my old saddle at a deep discount and let him work it off. It allows me to buy a new one to play around with. 

I am climbing in a Petzl Mini Boss now. It was the original Navaho but more resembles the Sequoia Swing now. Love that saddle for large removals and crane work. The most comfortable I have worked in. I am looking to buy another saddle as well but will hang on to my Mini boss. I have two spares besides that one. An ancient Miller that I climbed in 20 years ago and an old Weaver. I like having a spare set of gear on the job in case something goes wrong.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, now I'm leaning more towards the petzl sequoia or ergo lite. From the pics it looks like neither saddle has a fixed ring or snap for a saw but I'll work around that. I'm a smaller dude (5ft 7in and 145) so I imagine that with either saddle I would have the adjustments rather tight. Last thing I need is a bunch of slack or tail from the adjustment straps coming undone and flopping around. Is this an issue with either saddle? I generally climb light and don't have a ton of gear with me but occasionally will be hefting a 460 for bigger stuff. Price isn't an issue, I just wanna be happy with my purchase. Any input on either saddle to help with my decision would be much appreciated as I don't have anywhere around me to try either out. Thanks


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 5, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Ok, now I'm leaning more towards the petzl sequoia or ergo lite. From the pics it looks like neither saddle has a fixed ring or snap for a saw but I'll work around that. I'm a smaller dude (5ft 7in and 145) so I imagine that with either saddle I would have the adjustments rather tight. Last thing I need is a bunch of slack or tail from the adjustment straps coming undone and flopping around. Is this an issue with either saddle? I generally climb light and don't have a ton of gear with me but occasionally will be hefting a 460 for bigger stuff. Price isn't an issue, I just wanna be happy with my purchase. Any input on either saddle to help with my decision would be much appreciated as I don't have anywhere around me to try either out. Thanks



I have a sequoia and I love it. There are lots of places to "hook" biners through inorder to hang a saw. I use this biner Tree Stuff - Petzl Spirit Bent Gate Carabiner on my right side and it works great. i use a paddle biner with a short strap onto a screw lock biner that I use to hook a larger saw like the 460. The saddle can handle the heavy saw but I wouldnt want to do it every day. I highly recommend this saddle. It is very comfy for those extended stays. I have a review on treestuff and sherrill. I will say this though, when I bought my sequoia I had worn out my old bashlin swing saddle that I had used for a LONG time. prolly to long. My point is that I havent really tried any others so maybe I dont know what i am missing concering other saddles. I think my is good for a nother year or two and then I will prolly buy another. OR I may buy something else BEFORE my sequoia is done just for the hell of it. I would like to try out n ergo. But if i could only have one.......I am staying with my sequioa.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 5, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I have a sequoia and I love it. There are lots of places to "hook" biners through inorder to hang a saw. I use this biner Tree Stuff - Petzl Spirit Bent Gate Carabiner on my right side and it works great. i use a paddle biner with a short strap onto a screw lock biner that I use to hook a larger saw like the 460. The saddle can handle the heavy saw but I wouldnt want to do it every day. I highly recommend this saddle. It is very comfy for those extended stays. I have a review on treestuff and sherrill. I will say this though, when I bought my sequoia I had worn out my old bashlin swing saddle that I had used for a LONG time. prolly to long. My point is that I havent really tried any others so maybe I dont know what i am missing concering other saddles. I think my is good for a nother year or two and then I will prolly buy another. OR I may buy something else BEFORE my sequoia is done just for the hell of it. I would like to try out n ergo. But if i could only have one.......I am staying with my sequioa.



Thanks for the input tree ace. Do you have any issues with the tail end of adjustment straps or are they neatly tucked away somehow? Also wondering if the waist belt can be removed to add a hand saw sheath. I just bought a samurai hand saw that came with a sheath that is different from what I'm used to. Its a loop strap instead of a snap or ring. Looks like it would be better affixed to the belt itself rather then hanging from a biner which would put it down by my knees, I'd rather have it up by my hip


----------



## mikegar (Feb 5, 2012)

superjunior said:


> yeah the edge sure looks comfy too but all those loops at the top of the back has me thinking they could get snagged a lot? I donno, sure wish I could compare them in person - I hate ordering something like this on line


 I cut those loops off. Another irritaing thing about the edge is the bridge attachments. My carabiner would get stuck on those clevis. Id like to upgrade my bridge with the ergos bridge. Beastmaster has bothe the edge and puma/ viking saddle he'd be a good guy to ask.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 5, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Thanks for the input tree ace. Do you have any issues with the tail end of adjustment straps or are they neatly tucked away somehow? Also wondering if the waist belt can be removed to add a hand saw sheath. I just bought a samurai hand saw that came with a sheath that is different from what I'm used to. Its a loop strap instead of a snap or ring. Looks like it would be better affixed to the belt itself rather then hanging from a biner which would put it down by my knees, I'd rather have it up by my hip



The leg straps tuck away kinda like back under where they came from. I could send a picture cuz i really cant describe it. The waist strap kinda folds back and into a plastic slidding thing on the strap. I will have it on tuesday i could take a picture. I am not sure about the handsaw part. I have a silky that I hang on my left side. I am pretty darn sure you could come up with a good way to do what you want with your handsaw.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 5, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> The leg straps tuck away kinda like back under where they came from. I could send a picture cuz i really cant describe it. The waist strap kinda folds back and into a plastic slidding thing on the strap. I will have it on tuesday i could take a picture. I am not sure about the handsaw part. I have a silky that I hang on my left side. I am pretty darn sure you could come up with a good way to do what you want with your handsaw.



thanks man, hell your in Avon lake? be easier if I just drove over there and checked it out?


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 5, 2012)

superjunior said:


> thanks man, hell your in Avon lake? be easier if I just drove over there and checked it out?



Sure. That would be cool. Do you have a wraptor? I would love to try one. But ya i would be happy to let you check out the sequoia. I have a size 2 though so I am not sure it will fit you quite right but you can still try it and atleast see what its all about. whenever man, I am busy tomorrow and tuesday and the rest of the week is up in the air for now. Maybe Saturday?


----------



## superjunior (Feb 5, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Sure. That would be cool. Do you have a wraptor? I would love to try one. But ya i would be happy to let you check out the sequoia. I have a size 2 though so I am not sure it will fit you quite right but you can still try it and atleast see what its all about. whenever man, I am busy tomorrow and tuesday and the rest of the week is up in the air for now. Maybe Saturday?



no wraptor (groundie power) but whatever man. I'd just like to take a look at the darn thing before pulling the trigger.. I'd probably fall through a size 2 anyhow but if your around on sat. maybe I'll take a drive over and check it out?


----------



## oldirty (Feb 6, 2012)

the petzl swing is better than the sequoia if you a fan of bonsun seat which if i heard you right awhile ago you got yourself a crane, right?

i am in the swing as we speak but i don't forsee it lasting all that long for me as i am much bigger than you and tend to go through gear faster but if you just a little guy that saddle (the swing) should be good for you.

the swing and the sequoia are the same. one leg loop and one a bonsun seat. which i recommend.


----------



## tree md (Feb 6, 2012)

OD, you should be here... I'm doing this little benefit... The place is craaawlin"!!! hehehehe! :biggrin:


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 6, 2012)

I haven't tried the puma but I don't like the looks of those gear loops, and doesn't look like enough of them for me. 

I also have a sequioa and I love it, but it will depend on your climbing style. Its perfect if your climbing style is more athletic, but if you're the type to hang in a saddle with the main belt higher on your back you would want something else, maybe an ergo or swing.

I'm pretty sure its the lightest one you can get, which is a big plus, plus has more than enough spaces to carry extra gear, I added a couple caritools and a few non-locking bent gate spirits to hang gear on. The extra length of the straps has never gotten in my way. 

Another big plus of the sequioa is that positioning of the bridge is very adjustable, and the very unique rings on it make it so that you can easily and quickly customize what you use on your bridge. I added a petzle ring to my bridge because I like the way the carabiners line up better on it. 

regarding your handsaw, on the sequioa, you mite feed that strap thru one of the rings or stitched loops and girth hitch the strap -- that might take some of the length out of the strap on your holster and keep it up closer to your hip, and you wouldnt have to buy another piece of hardware after paying $365 for the saddle. or you could get a black diamond oval accessory biner to clip thru it and then pretty mcuh anywhere on the harness, or a petzl o-wall, same thing. 

I've never been disappointed with my sequioa yet and would recommend that any climber with a more athletic climbing style buy one.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for the feedback fellas, ordering the sequoia today


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 6, 2012)

awesome -- dont forget to come back to this thread and tell us how happy you are with it!


----------



## oldirty (Feb 6, 2012)

i wouldnt say it is a more athletic climbing saddle. 

the preference is if you like having your balls randomly crushed throughout the climb or if you like to sit back comfortably any time during the climb.

athletic? lol. i like the analogy but i thoroughly enjoy climbing on rope and going out to the very tips of small as s branches and i do this at 6'6 235 and without a polesaw.

so yes i do indeed climb athletically but i indeed hate getting my balls broken by a leg looped saddle.


superjunior. enjoy your hips getting squeezed together and the random ball crush. the sequoia is an alright saddle but the swing is better but the best part is they the same exact saddle. minus the constant hip and ball squeeze of course.

lol.


----------



## tree md (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't they make an add-on boson seat for that. Would be the best of both worlds. I, like Oldirty, do mostly removals and some crane work (not as much I would like). The boson seat suits my needs and comfort better. I never could get into the leg straps. Had an owner buy me a brand new shiny saddle with leg straps back when I worked for the services doing crane work all day.. I wore it two days and put it away. I went back to my old tree saddle with a sling seat. Much more comfortable when there is a lot of hang time involved on large removals. The leg straps ate me up.

BTW, I bought my last saddle (Mini Boss) on the recommendation of OD. He didn't steer me wrong, it has been a good one and the most comfortable I have worn.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree guys, I've climbed with and like them both, actually started climbing with a swing. I'm just a little partial to the leg straps. I usually don't get the nut squeeze, I try keeping the straps about halfway between the boys and knees when I'm going up in the crane and I'm pretty comfy. I gotta check and see if that swing could be added on tho


----------



## superjunior (Feb 7, 2012)

Still didn't buy a saddle yet - procrastinating.. Read some reviews on sherrils site, lot of guys complaining about the inner straps on the legs biting in with the sequoia. The saddle I run now has nice comfy padding on the leg straps so it hasn't been an issue for me. If I do go with the petzl guess I'd go with the seat option but that's a lot of coin. Also a lot of complaints about the small d's, lack of tool storage and replacement rings being unavailable by petzl. :msp_confused:


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the leg straps or ball busting with the petzl sequioa, although I have with other saddles. As I said before, its not going to be the best choice if your climbing style is such that you are hanging/sitting in it all day, which is probably why the nut busting is happening. I've NEVER had a problem with pinching hips on it, which is why I bought it to begin with -- you are doing something completely wrong if you experience hip pinching on most saddles with a rope bridge, and the sequioa is very adjustable so you can figure out whats the most comfortable positioning of the rings and bridge to suit your individual size and style. 

the d-rings are slightly smaller than some of the old-school saddles, but not by much, and I don't mind because I use the snaps or carabiners on my fliplines.

the sequioa comes with five gear loops: 2 large loops, 3 smaller loops. I counted ten more webbing loops stitched throughout the rear of the belt which a caritool or bent gate Spirit biner could go thru to hang gear on (which is my preference - I have 2 caritools and 2 Spirits which my slings, biners, and ascenders, etc hang on)

I spend almost no time hanging/sitting in my harness, but if you are the type that does a lot of that you're not going to be as happy with it.

Based on what you said, I think the ergovation would be a better choice. I'm pretty sure you can add a bosun seat to it, which may be interchangeable with the leg straps if you planned on wanting both in the same saddle. Ergo also has attachments for chest asenders, suspenders, etc and dorsal attachment to create an approved fall arrrest harness. I know several guys that have them and are very happy with them, lots of extra padding and you can add a cold/hot pack to the padding in the back etc. Just keep in mind that its a bit heavier than the sequioa.


----------



## tree md (Feb 7, 2012)

My Petzl has less gear loops than the newer one's I believe and it has not been a problem for me. You just have to do some customization to it. I've got a non locking, aluminum caribiner on my right side to hang my saw from and a small caritool on my left to carry loop runners, hand ascender or whatever else the job at hand my require. I did buy a rope ring to add onto mine because I was used to them. I hardly ever use it though. I have become accustomed to just hanging my climbing line on the caritool if I am spiking up. It's just change that is annoying sometimes. When you get used to hanging your stuff a particular way on your saddle then you have to change up after an upgrade it is a little uncomfortable at first. One thing I do not like about the Petzl is the smaller D's and no rope ring or saw clip. You'll have to add that stuff to it if you purchase one. It's a trade off. The Petzl is the most comfortable I have climbed in.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 7, 2012)

tree md said:


> That's what I usually do as well. I've probably owned a dozen or so saddles over my career. Mostly the older plane jane tree saddles. When I get a young prospect I usually "sell" him my old saddle at a deep discount and let him work it off. It allows me to buy a new one to play around with.
> 
> I am climbing in a Petzl Mini Boss now. It was the original Navaho but more resembles the Sequoia Swing now. Love that saddle for large removals and crane work. The most comfortable I have worked in. I am looking to buy another saddle as well but will hang on to my Mini boss. I have two spares besides that one. An ancient Miller that I climbed in 20 years ago and an old Weaver. I like having a spare set of gear on the job in case something goes wrong.



Looks real comfortable but how do you like the small rings?


----------



## tree md (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not really crazy about the small rings but you get used to them. I like larger D's because you can distinguish them better by touch and are less likely to accidentally clip in to an aluminum biner. Just have to be careful and make sure you are clipping into your D.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 7, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> I've never had a problem with the leg straps or ball busting with the petzl sequioa, although I have with other saddles. As I said before, its not going to be the best choice if your climbing style is such that you are hanging/sitting in it all day, which is probably why the nut busting is happening. I've NEVER had a problem with pinching hips on it, which is why I bought it to begin with -- you are doing something completely wrong if you experience hip pinching on most saddles with a rope bridge, and the sequioa is very adjustable so you can figure out whats the most comfortable positioning of the rings and bridge to suit your individual size and style.
> 
> the d-rings are slightly smaller than some of the old-school saddles, but not by much, and I don't mind because I use the snaps or carabiners on my fliplines.
> 
> ...





tree md said:


> My Petzl has less gear loops than the newer one's I believe and it has not been a problem for me. You just have to do some customization to it. I've got a non locking, aluminum caribiner on my right side to hang my saw from and a small caritool on my left to carry loop runners, hand ascender or whatever else the job at hand my require. I did buy a rope ring to add onto mine because I was used to them. I hardly ever use it though. I have become accustomed to just hanging my climbing line on the caritool if I am spiking up. It's just change that is annoying sometimes. When you get used to hanging your stuff a particular way on your saddle then you have to change up after an upgrade it is a little uncomfortable at first. One thing I do not like about the Petzl is the smaller D's and no rope ring or saw clip. You'll have to add that stuff to it if you purchase one. It's a trade off. The Petzl is the most comfortable I have climbed in.



Alright you guys got me convinced. the sequoia it is. Seat or straps, hmmm


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

tree md said:


> My Petzl has less gear loops than the newer one's I believe and it has not been a problem for me. You just have to do some customization to it. I've got a non locking, aluminum caribiner on my right side to hang my saw from and a small caritool on my left to carry loop runners, hand ascender or whatever else the job at hand my require. I did buy a rope ring to add onto mine because I was used to them. I hardly ever use it though. I have become accustomed to just hanging my climbing line on the caritool if I am spiking up. It's just change that is annoying sometimes. When you get used to hanging your stuff a particular way on your saddle then you have to change up after an upgrade it is a little uncomfortable at first. One thing I do not like about the Petzl is the smaller D's and no rope ring or saw clip. You'll have to add that stuff to it if you purchase one. It's a trade off. The Petzl is the most comfortable I have climbed in.



what do you mean "rope ring"? not sure what that is that you're talking about. 

I use a paddle (accessory biner) clipped upright for my saw to hang on, I use the short saw strap with the ring, so it pushes right down into the paddle and comes out very easy since the paddle is a bent gate. I might switch my Spirit hangers to paddles for awhile to see if they work well on the back side where its a little more of a blind grab. the Spirits work pretty well, but the paddle has a bigger opening, so it might be easier to grab stuff out of it back there.


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2012)

One of these but I find it totally useless now. I just clip my rope and eye to eye onto my caritool now. I bought the rope ring when I fisrt got that saddle because that is how I had always attached it when spike climbing before:

Saddle Accessories : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment

Do you have a link or a pic of the paddle? Never heard of one and I'm having a hard time picturing it. I clip my saw to my aluminum biner with the short ring as well.


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2012)

OK, Kong Paddle, I gotcha. That's exactly what I use to clip my saw too as well. Just didn't remember the name.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

tree md said:


> One of these but I find it totally useless now. I just clip my rope and eye to eye onto my caritool now. I bought the rope ring when I fisrt got that saddle because that is how I had always attached it when spike climbing before:
> 
> Saddle Accessories : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment
> 
> Do you have a link or a pic of the paddle? Never heard of one and I'm having a hard time picturing it. I clip my saw to my aluminum biner with the short ring as well.



see thats what I use as a saw lanyard, on my 200t I thread the web sling thru the metal loop on the saw and girth hitch it, then the ring on the strap is what I clip in and out of the paddle. 

here is a link from sherrill Accessory Carabiner : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment

the kong paddle carabiner is what I have usually bought Accessory Carabiners, Non-locking Carabiners (although I quit buying kong products bc of the breaks, though it doesnt matter as much on accessory gear)

tomoro I'll post a pic of how I put it on my harness.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

lol I was hunting down the links and you posted again lol


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll take a pic of mine as well. Yes, the Kong paddle is exactly what I am using too. I would like to see how you are attaching your saw. I'm looking for a better option.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

tree md said:


> I'll take a pic of mine as well. Yes, the Kong paddle is exactly what I am using too. I would like to see how you are attaching your saw. I'm looking for a better option.








saw strap with ring girth hitched to the ring on the 192 climb saw





where the paddle clips on my sequioa (I usually have a black one there, but I swapped it out for a newer blue and yellow one so you can see it better)





paddle on the harness, saw w/ strap clipped on

it comes off and on w/o looking, w/ one hand, and works the same way for the big saws too. pretty easy. sometimes I just grab the strap and push the gate open with my thumb, same way putting it away - just hold it by the strap and push it down into the gate and snapped rite in. 

Ya just gotta really be confident that you're not going to drop it -- I know a lot of guys that always have their saw attached in some way or another with a longer saw lanyard but for me that always got caught on everything, and I havent dropped a saw yet.

btw in the first pic, top right corner is one of the orange bent gate Spirit biners I use for hanging gear on. Works pretty good, but the paddle mite be better since it has a larger opening, making it easier to get stuff out without looking.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> saw strap with ring girth hitched to the ring on the 192 climb saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not a good idea using that accessory Carabiner to hold your saw.I have seen them fall on a few occasions like that .Sometimes a branch can get in there and pop it open .What we use now is a Petzyl ball lock.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> That is not a good idea using that accessory Carabiner to hold your saw.I have seen them fall on a few occasions like that .Sometimes a branch can get in there and pop it open .What we use now is a Petzyl ball lock.



Which accessory biner were you guys using?

I can see the potential for that happening I suppose, although its never happened to me. Any positive locking biner would absolutely secure it, but would also take away the nearly autonomic nature out of it for me, which would slow me down, although maybe only marginally because on removals I'm cutting everything out of my way anyway, and on trims I'm using the handsaw a great deal of the time. It might be a PITA in the winter though. 

I dont think they make a locking biner with a bent gate either, with would mean less room to get things in and out of. Not really an issue for just the saw, but on removals I often snap in a Hard-D biner thats tied or spliced to my rigging line AFTER I snap in my saw. Where that paddle is on my saddle, it makes it very easy to see and easy to reach down, unclip it, and tie off the next peice. 

I know a lot of guys that climb with the 2in1 saw lanyard, so that their saw is always tethered to them so they wont ever have the opportunity to drop it, which is alot more likely to happen than a branch knocking it out of a paddle IMO, but I hate those things always getting caught on everything and restricting your reach with the saw as well, harder to cut with the right hand if its tethered on your left side etc.

In 7 years I've been lucky enough not to drop my saw or have a branch knock it out of my paddle. I use the paddle because of its unique shape, and never used a different accessory biner for hanging my saw on.

You bring up a good point though, and if I had a new guy working with me using the saw I paid for he'd get stuck with the auto-locking biner and 2n1 saw lanyard.

Another consideration could be also that generally an accessory biner will have a lower break strength than your harness, rope, and safety connectors like the auto-lockers. Might come into play if something were to catch on your saw.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 8, 2012)

I use the petzl bent gate for my 200T. The paddle biner on the short saw lanyard works great for bigger saws. I just hook em right on the handle. When I am not using it I just hook it back to the screw lock biner it hangs from. I also like my biner quick draw. It's nice for tying work ropes n such to and I can see it better when tie/untie.


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2012)

I use a bungee break away lanyard with to rings to secure it from falling should I drop it. I've got a boat swivel snap girth hitched to the end of it that I clip to the ring on my 200. I use the saw lanyard girth hitched to the handle of my larger saws like Tree Ace and just clip it to the ring on my bungee saw lanyard. Kind of hard to see in these pics. I was wearing my saddle when I took them and didn't realize they were so close up: 











Here's a storm damaged River Birch I did a restoration pruning on today:


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 8, 2012)

just to glarify, i dont girth hitch the landyard to the bigger saw. I clip the saw handle to the paddle biner and unclip it when I am gonna cut. I used to leave a lanyard girth hitched to the saw handle but i found it kinda annoying.


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a bad idea. I have gotten used to having them girth hitched tho so it doesn't really bother me.

The guy I first started doing crane work for would not let me have a saw tied to me when cutting big wood. I used an 038 and hung it on a ladder snap. I would unclip it to make my cuts. I was always paranoid of dropping it as my boss could be a real A-hole at times. Today I am paranoid about dropping them because I know how much I payed for them. That's why I like to keep them on a bungee lanyard.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 8, 2012)

I also girth hitch those saw lanyards to the handle of the bigger saws. same thing for me tho, sometimes I handle it by the strap bc I'm less likely to likely to drop it clipping in and out. 

Thats a cool idea you have tho TreeAce, I might try that clipping the paddle into the handle. 

lol I think you're the first tree climber besides me that I've ever seen a quickdraw on his saddle though -- they come in handy sometimes, especially reaching behind me to grab stuff. My buddy is a rock climber, and instructor at one of our local climbing gyms, he laughed and laughed and laughed at me, he's like "one quickdraw? you're ordering ONE quickdraw?" hahaha he has like 50 of them, 100 cams, etc. He also owns a satellite bizz, has a funny commercial where he wants to put a dish on devils tower, which he's climbed several times. Saunders Satellite "Dish Climber" commercial - YouTube now where's the TV? hahaha


----------



## superjunior (Feb 9, 2012)

Question for you sequoia guys. Is it possible to finagle a biner into two of those slots so it would lie flat against the saddle? Pretty much the opposite of how it would be normally to hang a saw. Reason I ask is my handsaw sheath has a strap that's too short to girth hitch to anything and to hang it from a biner the normal way would position the saw facing out away from me instead of lying flat against the hip.


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 9, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Question for you sequoia guys. Is it possible to finagle a biner into two of those slots so it would lie flat against the saddle? Pretty much the opposite of how it would be normally to hang a saw. Reason I ask is my handsaw sheath has a strap that's too short to girth hitch to anything and to hang it from a biner the normal way would position the saw facing out away from me instead of lying flat against the hip.



which saw/sheath is it? post a pic of it and lemme see if I can come up with something for ya.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 9, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> which saw/sheath is it? post a pic of it and lemme see if I can come up with something for ya.



Cool man I'll give it a try. Not sure how to. Copy and paste on this thing. Sitting in a hospital room with my wife's iPad


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 9, 2012)

It is possible to do with both a Kong Paddle and a Petzl Spirit.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking at the wesspur catalog it's the samurai heavy duty 13inch, not a very good pic of the sheath strap tho. Better pic of similar strap would be the silky leg sheeth or the silky zubat sheeth. Strap is basically the same but a little shorter. not really meant to hang from a belt but more for a belt to be run through it


----------



## superjunior (Feb 9, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> It is possible to do with both a Kong Paddle and a Petzl Spirit.



Ahh, that will work perfect! Thanks for the pics man


----------



## Iustinian (Feb 9, 2012)

yea so its more like a hunting knife sheath.

if you dont mind it permanently fixed you could cut the strap 2" below the top of the fold, feed it thru the stitched webbing loops and have it stitched in. Not fun, but probably could be done locally pretty cheap. 

another probably easier and less permanent option would be to push the entire strap thru the stitched loops or thru a biner fixed to the harness like in the pics I just posted, and use the small accessory cord or even tennis racket grip tape etc to loop/lash/or affix the strap to the sheath. That will take the length out of the strap, and still function to hold it in place for you, if you can picture what I'm saying

basically if you one-fold the strap down so that it runs along the sheath. I can try it with my hunting knife and post a pic later for you if you want


----------



## superjunior (Feb 9, 2012)

Iustinian said:


> yea so its more like a hunting knife sheath.
> 
> if you dont mind it permanently fixed you could cut the strap 2" below the top of the fold, feed it thru the stitched webbing loops and have it stitched in. Not fun, but probably could be done locally pretty cheap.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the ideas. I think the way you have the biners shown in the pics will work just fine. Maybe I'll cut the strap and restitch in the future


----------



## superjunior (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, done procrastinating. Almost pulled the trigger on the sequoia swing but after a little research I learned that the swing isn't a pad that would conform but rather an actaul seat. Hard plastic and stiff, like having a padded 2x4 strapped to your rear end, not at all what I would like. Just ordered the basic sequoia from sherrill.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 12, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Ok, done procrastinating. Almost pulled the trigger on the sequoia swing but after a little research I learned that the swing isn't a pad that would conform but rather an actaul seat. Hard plastic and stiff, like having a padded 2x4 strapped to your rear end, not at all what I would like. Just ordered the basic sequoia from sherrill.



I am sure the swing is good for certain apps but all in all I am pretty dam sure you made the right choice.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

Well the sequoia came yesterday and I got to say I'm pretty disappointed. Haven't had it up a tree yet but I was hanging off a beam in my shop yesterday trying to get it adjusted to me. Having it on (as far as tree work goes) I felt naked, well I guess more like wearing a banana hammock at the beach. It's light, probably the lightest saddle I've ever seen. But it seams like the light weight and breathability was a trade off for padding and comfort. There is no padding in this little thing. Really I can only compare it to my old saddle (sierra moreno mercantile co. I think) which I've worn for probably the last 10 years or so. That was a big ol comfy cushy caddilac (heavy tho) compared to the little sequoia. Everything felt constricting and choking - waist belt digging into my ribs, leg straps choking out my upper theighs and riding up into the boys.. I tried adjusting it every which way but nothing felt right. I wouldn't want to have anything heavier then a climbing saw strapped to this belt. Probably be a nice belt for the heat of the summer but I can't see it being comfortable for any extended period in a tree. 

So not sure what I'm gonna do here. I might get "used" to it.. I might just put it back in the package and try to sell it as brand new. I knew I shouldn't have ordered a climbing belt through the mail. Next time I'll drive half way across the country before I order something like this over the internet. I knew better - major bummer


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

Well That sucks. All i can say is when I first got mine I was pissed to. It wasnt until i started working in it that I started to love it.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> Well That sucks. All i can say is when I first got mine I was pissed to. It wasnt until i started working in it that I started to love it.



maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## tree md (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, you should be able to return it if it's unused.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 16, 2012)

superjunior said:


> maybe I'll give it a shot



I know how you feel. You know I like mine. But if you have hung from it and still dont like it??? well , maybe you should eat the shipping and return it? I started to like mine when I hung in it. When I first pulled it outa the box I thought I had been took. You can hang a bigger saw from it but its not ideal for that. I chuncked down a spar yesterday with my 046, no problem. But if I was a removal spec and using bigger saws everyday I would prolly go with a different choice,


----------



## superjunior (Feb 16, 2012)

tree md said:


> Well, you should be able to return it if it's unused.


I thought there was a no return policy on climbing gear from sherrill but I'll double check



TreeAce said:


> I know how you feel. You know I like mine. But if you have hung from it and still dont like it??? well , maybe you should eat the shipping and return it? I started to like mine when I hung in it. When I first pulled it outa the box I thought I had been took. You can hang a bigger saw from it but its not ideal for that. I chuncked down a spar yesterday with my 046, no problem. But if I was a removal spec and using bigger saws everyday I would prolly go with a different choice,


I'm gonna bring it back out in the shop and fiddle with it again. If I keep it I'll have to keep my old saddle handy for bigger saw use, its getting pretty beat up though. I usually don't have anything bigger then a 460 with me, once in a great while a 660


----------



## superjunior (Feb 17, 2012)

guess I'll hang onto it and see if it grows on me. was thinking about adding a swivel or a swivel beaner. wonder if the bridge would slide freely through the eye on this
SwivaBiner Autolock with Eye by Rock Exotica : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sherill has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's def a ball buster for me, other than being self castrated I like it, but that's a big con, in the pros and cons list.


----------



## TreeAce (Feb 17, 2012)

superjunior said:


> guess I'll hang onto it and see if it grows on me. was thinking about adding a swivel or a swivel beaner. wonder if the bridge would slide freely through the eye on this
> SwivaBiner Autolock with Eye by Rock Exotica : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment



I use this one.Swivel : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment It just stays on my bridge. Its nice but def not a twised line cure all. but it helps.


----------



## Eden1988 (May 1, 2013)

superjunior said:


> Any one climbing in the puma saddle by buckingham? I'm about to pull the trigger on a new saddle and might be getting the puma. Just wondering if any one here is using one and if so what do they like about it. dislikes? How does it compare to others?
> 
> I've looked at the ergo, edge, sequoia, and a few others. I like how the puma has a lot of new features combined with some old school traits as well. Only problem is I'm looking at them on line, wish I could try them all on first...
> 
> ...



I have just gotten one and I must say, it is the most comfortable one I have owned thus far. Once you get the sizing done, you will forget you have it on while you are climbing. Only downside that I have found with this saddle is that if your legs rub together, the velcro on the leg straps like to come off. If anyone has any ideas how to stop this, please send the tip my way, thanks!


----------



## joezilla11 (May 2, 2013)

Right where the leg strap goes in and comes out of the buckle you can tape it to itself there and then run it back over and onto the Velcro. So if you tape it about 2 inches then its runs back the 2 inches , you just took 4 inches off the length of that long*** strap. No worries it's not load bearing its just holding the slack in place. I use two webbing 'belt keepers' on each strap. It works well and you can take em off if you need to readjust the length of the leg straps. Keeps everything tidy without having to cut or alterate your gear. It's an easy fix if it doesn't make sense let me know ill put up a pic.


----------



## climb4fun (May 8, 2013)

i like the puma. tons of padding and lots of space to hang stuff. i added a side pouch, another pouch at the small of my back, knife holster. aside of the velcro being a pain once in awhile its a damn good harness.


----------

